# Help First time Trout fishing,Muskegon River @ Thornapple Boat Launch



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Need some tips. I am going to fish for trout my first time on Friday. I need some input as to what i need. I fish a lot for bass and bluegill but don't have a clue about trout. I guess the group i am going with will be using spinner and night crawlers. What night crawer rig setups and what spinners should i purchase before i go. What kind of retrive should i have? Slow fast?
thanks
MGV


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Panther Martin spinners, size 1, are my favorites, though rooster tails and mepps can be good. For colors, I like a silver blade, gold blade, and black or black/gold blade. I ususally start out with a relatively slow retrieve and experiment if that didn't work. Abruptly stopping and restarting the retrieve sometimes brings a strike. I'd suggest breaking nightcrawlers in half and using a size 8 hook. Hook the crawler just once or twice through one of the halves. If you have a light or ultralight rod, use 4 lb test line. Otherwise, use the lightest line the rod can handle. Good luck.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I am going to be using a 6 ft medium rod spooled with 6lb test. Are Panther Martin spinners aviable at Miejers or Gander?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

For the sake of the planters, you will probably also want to pinch all the barbs down. It'll also save you some trouble unhooking 6" fish that have somehow managed to get the whole treble in their mouth.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Putting a colored bead in front of your hook also helps tremendously. Another go to bait is a Rapala. I like a size 7 floater because you can allow your bait to float on the surface next to timber and/or pools and do a lot more finessing. Gold or Silver has brought me the most success.

I also find a moving bait to bring in the best results. Finding the correct weight with the current you're fishing is key. You want your presentation to have a "natural" float.

It really depends on what water you're fishing. Experimenting with different methods is part of the fun.

Good luck!

Marc


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> For the sake of the planters, you will probably also want to pinch all the barbs down. It'll also save you some trouble unhooking 6" fish that have somehow managed to get the whole treble in their mouth.



Boy kinda negative....Sorry i didn't know trout were golden children. I will do my best to be careful with them. Are they that sensitive of a fish? I admit i am totally dumb on these fish. With that said is a bigger spinner a better idea so they don't swallow it? I will bring the rapala's and spinners along.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The majority of Trout in the MO at this time of year are likely to be planted Steelhead - which will be around 6" - 9". If you catch them with barbed hooks, it tears their mouth up, and often kills the little fish. That means they cannot smolt and live in Lake Michigan for 3 or 4 years, and come back as a 5 - 12 lb Steelhead. 

There are a significant number of planted Rainbows and Browns as well. If you are simply fishing for Trout, you will probably catch all 3. Haven't fished the MO in years, but based on reports, you have a good chance to hook pretty much as many fish as you want to. Pinching your barbs down with pliers or hemostats will not cost you too dearly in numbers, and will give the little Steelies a better chance to get big. You can always replace them with barbed hooks in the future if you want to.


----------



## AlphaBuck (May 12, 2005)

Use larger rapalas or minnows and that will cut down on the amount of smaller trout you catch. I like the gold and black raps in various sizes.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

MGV said:


> Boy kinda negative....Sorry i didn't know trout were golden children.


 Nice, and you still want help?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Actually I thought Caddis's advice was quite sound. There are tons of planters in the river and if you are using a small spinner like a number 1 mepps you will catch a ton of them. I know of some guys that used strictly spinners this past weekend and outfished everyone. It will just save you some trouble unhooking the fish. That is all, if you want a shot at larger trout do as some suggested and try bigger baits. #3 and #4 mepps, or some kind of stick bait. Be it a rapala or a thunderstick style. You won't catch as many fish but they will be bigger. 

Bait also works great, a crawler on the bottom is sure to catch you plenty of fish. Fish the riffles behind log jams and rocks and the deeper pools.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

I always dip my hands in the water before handling any trout that I plan on releasing. I was told a long time ago that this improves the chances of a trouts survival.

I prefer Panther Martins in a #6 or crawlers.

And remember.............let's all practice Catch & Release,

that way there will be enough for my dinner. :lol:


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Amazing .......i will still search for help. I guess trout people are a lot like horse people. A breed of their own....Enough said on that. I understand what your getting at. I packed some of my stuff last night. I have a few spinners and floating rapala's. I love Rapala's so i hope i can get a few hits on them. They work the best for me when i bass fish. Thanks so far for the info.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Not trying to be negative at all. As some have stated, there are a bazillion planters in the 6-9" range right now. Odds are that if you don't pinch your barbs down, you'll end up regretting it since you'll be amazed at how many fish will take the entire treble. Once they get the entire treble in their mouth, you have a slim chance at getting it out without causing the fish an extreme amount of damage, plus it is a pain in the you know what to have to perform minor surgery on every fish you hook, which on a spinner on the Mo will be a lot. Since 90% of the trout you will hook will be undersized, it'll save a headache to be able to just shake the spinner and have the trout fall off instead of trying to pry the hooks back out. Don't really care if you kill a limit, but since most of the fish you'll hook will have to be released, just be careful with them.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It's going to be very appearant after the first few that these fish will inhale a spinner. All Caddis was trying to do was to plant the idea that pinching the barb is an option. Disfiguring trout isn't in the best interest for everyone, especially the fish. 

Many of the die-hard spinner guys including Neapolis and his wife have resorted to pinching the barbs on their rigs. It saves time during removal of the fish and makes total sense.

Have fun.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks TSS caddis. I will take that into consideration. I will tak to the people i will be fishing with and see what they do. I think they are more of a crawler fishing people. But then again thier father started North Port Nailers so they might like working the spinners. Did they just release a bunch of new blood in the river there recently?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The Mo was stocked several times this Spring. One planting took place within the last month according to Larry at Henning. Browns, Steelhead plants and rainbows exist in huge numbers, although the majority are sub-legal. Some of the early plants are starting to reach legal size, but quite a few hold-overs will be in the 14" and up range. 

As far as spinners, I prefer a #6 PM. It seems to run deeper and cut behind the boulders better than a light one. 

Don't hesitate to try the area around Pine Street. The highly oxygenated water that is generated by the rapids above there is a prime spot during this time of year.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> Don't hesitate to try the area around Pine Street. The highly oxygenated water that is generated by the rapids above there is a prime spot during this time of year.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

:shhh: :lol:


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

thanks shoeman


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for the help. It was a successful fishing trip. I ended up getting a few Rainbows and Browns. They were hitting on crawlers, spinners and flys. I will gladly go again. Had a great time and learning experience also. We ended up catching true river fish and ones released into the river. The biggest being somewhere around 18" and of course all sizes below that. I defiantly need to lighten my load when i river fish. I am way to use to going with the boat. As of right now i will leave the barbs on. They didn't inhale the hooks like i thought you guys were explaining. But of course i am just learning how the fish bite. I know i missed alot of hits. As i learn more i will keep the barbs in mind and close when i feel i should. 
Thanks again.


----------

